# Group Drifting & Over Grip Limit Handling Course - Sunday 11th September 2011



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Learn the secrets of over limit handling using your car and our Caterham 7.

A 5.5 hour experience for 4 owners covering the building blocks of vehicle control at grip limit.

A fast moving sideways experience. Designed to build on the skills learnt on the Performance and Cornering Masterclass club days or as an introduction to the techniques of over grip limit driving for the novice, our instructors will tailor the training to your level of experience.

Understand and practice the building blocks of over grip limit driving. It is not just nailing the accelerator and relying on instinct. A drift is the culmination of many core skills polarized into one extreme exercise. All explained and demonstrated by your instructor and practiced by you.

Enjoy the challenge of our very sideways Caterham, and experience the dynamic characteristics and capability of your own car as it realises its true potential at grip limit. Invaluable information for those owners wanting to maximise its potential and enjoyment of their car on track.

Your training session will include presentations on:
Understeer
Oversteer
Lift Off Oversteer
Roll Oversteer
Weight Transfer at Turn In
Tyre Grip Trade Off
Identifying Grip Limit
Breaking Traction

Your training will include an experience of a wetted as well as a dry surface on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron at the Millbrook Proving Ground. 

There will also be a bottle of Champagne for the best Drifting God on the day. 

Members Price £315 per person
Non Members Price £335 per person

Please note:
Caterham 7 Specific: Minimum/maximum height 5 ft 0/6 ft 4 Maximum weight of 18 stone

This is a much enjoyed course and as has been proved, it is possible to drift R35's. 

Post up or give me a call if you would like one of the 4 places available.

Jo

1. graham c
2. Arcam
3. Geetak Bhalla
4.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gutted I am too tall for the caterham


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Gutted I am too tall for the caterham


There's always the saw :nervous: 

Jo


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CATDT said:


> There's always the saw :nervous:
> 
> Jo


Would be a shame to cut up the car though...

Book up guys you will love this!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Would be a shame to cut up the car though...


Very quick :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to put my name down - provisionally - just need to speak to the missus and confirm we are not doing anything that day

Is a 380bhp scooby ok to use? My GTR might still be on run-in miles... or is the scoob better for the "performance driver" day?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

grahamc said:


> I would like to put my name down - provisionally - just need to speak to the missus and confirm we are not doing anything that day
> 
> Is a 380bhp scooby ok to use? My GTR might still be on run-in miles...


Name put down to hold the place while you check :thumbsup:

Your Scooby will be good to use if your GTR is still too young 

Jo


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CATDT said:


> Name put down to hold the place while you check :thumbsup:
> 
> Your Scooby will be good to use if your GTR is still too young
> 
> Jo


Thanks Jo

Might come down to which day is available, but would prefer this one. Pretty sure we can get the scoob doing something  (or die trying) :sadwavey:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Stick me down provisionally as well please Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Arcam said:


> Stick me down provisionally as well please Jo


Slideways action hey Eddie :clap:

Jo

PS Colin is sat next to me and wants me to tell you he's excited at the prospect :chuckle:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> Slideways action hey Eddie :clap:
> 
> Jo
> 
> PS Colin is sat next to me and wants me to tell you he's excited at the prospect :chuckle:


ROFL!


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Jo, pls add my name to the List !


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Hi Jo, pls add my name to the List !


He needs chicane training too; or so I'm told


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Jo, am pretty sure that you can vouch for me and tell everybody about my achievements on the CATDT Group performance day in March 2011 !


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Jo, am pretty sure that you can vouch for me and tell everybody about my achievements on the CATDT Group performance day in March 2011 !


Geetak - you've been added to the list :thumbsup:

And yes Ed ... guess who won the champagne for Fastest Time of the Day in the Gymkhana :clap:

Jo


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Put me down please Jo sounds like fun


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Andy, nice to see you come as well, I remember when we did the CATDT you were much interested to destroy the lone Caterham ....


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Andy, nice to see you come as well, I remember when we did the CATDT you were much interested to destroy the lone Caterham ....


I did prefer the sideways stuff 

Looking forward to meeting up again :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Gutted, I cannot make it... Have another event on that day, but definitely up for the next one!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry you can't make it Graham. Look forward to meeting you in the future.

Andy/Geetak - being unkind to the Caterham won't make for a very long drifting course 

List as follows with one place available. 

Eddie, Geetak & Andy, will you give me a call to make payment when convenient please 

Thanks
Jo

1. Arcam
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. AndyBrew
4. 

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> Sorry you can't make it Graham. Look forward to meeting you in the future.
> 
> Andy/Geetak - being unkind to the Caterham won't make for a very long drifting course
> 
> ...


I will give you a buzz tomorrow Jo :thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Arcam said:


> I will give you a buzz tomorrow Jo :thumbsup:


Eddie I'm at Bruntingthorpe today. Can we do the honours tomorrow please 

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> Eddie I'm at Bruntingthorpe today. Can we do the honours tomorrow please
> 
> Jo


No probs Jo, I will give you a shout tomorrow


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Been a while since my last visit and the wisdom of your most excellent training. Think i've forgot most of what i learned so time for a refresh if you'll have me. 

Pencil me in please


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow....John, would be nice to see you !
Jo will call you tomorrow....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Been a while since my last visit and the wisdom of your most excellent training. Think i've forgot most of what i learned so time for a refresh if you'll have me.
> 
> Pencil me in please


It will be great to see you again John!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

It's been a while since i tried to go round corners so should be fun to hook up with you guys.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Will be great to see you again John 

Date now provisionally filled - just need your confirmations & £££'s. Thanks for yours that are on their way Eddie :thumbsup:

Here's the link to some places to stay in the area Eddie:

Places to Stay

Jo

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. AndyBrew
4. johnhanton57

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

John

You coming in the 600R or would you have your 850R ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> John
> 
> You coming in the 600R or would you have your 850R ?


Geetak,

Wont have the 850R until end of season as i cant bear to be without the beast so 660 bhp will have to suffice:chuckle:

See you there mate:wavey:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jo,
Please PM me your BACS details and confirm ammount so i can pay my dues :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Could you PM or E-Mail (you should have this) your bank details also so I can transfer the cash, just confirm the amount also please.

Andy


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

You both have PM's 

Jo


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Slideways action hey Eddie :clap:
> 
> Jo
> 
> PS Colin is sat next to me and wants me to tell you he's excited at the prospect :chuckle:


Eddie's only just recovered from Ring passenger rides with me - brave man!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Eddie's only just recovered from Ring passenger rides with me - brave man!


I felt safe at all times Roger :nervous:

Just kidding  Your laps were careful with one eye on the nutters trying to overtake on the inside :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Eddie's only just recovered from Ring passenger rides with me - brave man!


So tell us about this Beemer track car then opcorn:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Put me down jo would be good to get rid of rust edges  with the main man if there is place left


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Shane the 4 places have been provisionally taken but I'll put you as first reserve. Geetak won't know his travel plans for a couple of weeks so it is possible that his place will come free.

Jo

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. AndyBrew
4. johnhanton57

Reserves
1. hockey-boy
2.
3.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks John for your £££'s.

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. AndyBrew
4. johnhanton57 (Full payment received)

Reserves
1. hockey-boy
2.
3.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

very jealous guys, that is one top day out...


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> very jealous guys, that is one top day out...


Bought your Caterham yet CC? :chuckle:

Have missed seeing you this year - hope to catch up at an event somewhere soon :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Bought your Caterham yet CC? :chuckle:
> 
> Have missed seeing you this year - hope to catch up at an event somewhere soon :thumbsup:
> 
> Jo


They'd have to bury me in a Caterham, as that'd be the only time I'd be comfortable in one!

Saw Colin at Donnington when I had smokey brake pads courtesy of Carbone Lorraine, but you're right, I need another CATDT fix....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Start the diet today so hopefully not as tight into the Caterham as last time:chuckle:



charles charlie said:


> very jealous guys, that is one top day out...


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

One place has become available on this group training event. 

If you'd like to take part please post up here or give me a call.

Jo
01234 757633

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. johnhanton57 (Full payment received)
4.

Reserves
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Start the diet today so hopefully not as tight into the Caterham as last time:chuckle:


Pot calling kettle, over...

Come in Kettle, this is Pot over...

:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Pot calling kettle, over...
> 
> Come in Kettle, this is Pot over...
> 
> :chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Kettle here Over:wavey:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Can you put me down for this if one space is still available?


Cheers


Paul


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Can you put me down for this if one space is still available?
> 
> ...


Consider it done :thumbsup:


1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. Geetak Bhalla
3. johnhanton57 (Full payment received)
4. paul__k (Payment pending)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Can you put me down for this if one space is still available?
> 
> ...


That will be brill Paul, hope Sally will be coming too as Gill will be down with me ... and you know how they like to chat :chuckle:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

Sally will be along as well - looking forward to meeting up again


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Can you put me down for this if one space is still available?
> 
> ...


do you need the practice mate?

bad passenger feedback at Brunters??? :runaway::flame:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> Sally will be along as well - looking forward to meeting up again


Outstanding Paul, I will let Gill know


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> do you need the practice mate?
> 
> bad passenger feedback at Brunters???


Only done a couple of CAT events this year need another fix


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Sadly Geetak's business travel plans are looking like they are going to stop him joining this date. There is therefore one place available to any one who would like to develop their driving knowledge and technique of at and over grip limit driving. You will use our Caterhams as well as having a small session in your own car. 

Post up or give me a call to take the place.

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. johnhanton57 (Full payment received)
3. paul__k (Payment pending)[/QUOTE]
4.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

We're back to a full complement. Looking forward to seeing Silverback again. Think there'll be lots of competition come the Drifting God challenge :chuckle:

Confirmation packs will be prepared and in the post to you all today. 

1. Arcam (Full payment received)
2. johnhanton57 (Full payment received)
3. paul__k (Full payment received)
4. Silverback2 (Full payment received)

Jo


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

CATDT said:


> We're back to a full complement. Looking forward to seeing Silverback again. Think there'll be lots of competition come the Drifting God challenge :chuckle:
> 
> Confirmation packs will be prepared and in the post to you all today.
> 
> ...


Hope i can squeeze my slim frame into the Caterham:chuckle:


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I got some practice in at the weekend :chuckle:


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Another cracking day with CAT. Good to meet John, Paul, Eddie, Jill and catch up with Colin, Jo and Sally. Delighted to have taken the champers home, but will freely admit I had the easier job given I've done this course before!

Many thanks to the all the guys for helping out with the trouble prone Caterham, double thanks to Colin for taking the extra time to make repairs, and triple thanks to ADAC who got me home after I broke down yet again! At least eventually, I was beginning to think I'd die of hypothermia before recovery agent finally arrived. 

A real shame recording isn't allowed, John was a complete hooligan and had a standing ovation for the grief he was giving his tires on ( and off ) the wetted area. 

As ever hospitality was spot on, although I do have a minor complaint, the raisiny chocolatey things are wreaking havoc with my waistline, and I might not fit in my racesuit as a result! I highly recommend CAT, having done the academy programme I've gone from season 4th in club class in Time Attack, to leading Club Pro the following season. :bowdown1:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to read your feedback Walter :thumbsup:

But really sorry to hear that the car didn't manage to hold up for the journey home 

We had an enjoyable day with you all and John, what you did to your tyres was a first for me to witness. I've never seen so much smoke :nervous:

Congratulations to the winners:

Drifting God = silverback2
Driver of the Day = paul__k
Skiddy chocolate = johnhanton57

Eddie - your drift in your 35 was a sight to behold - I think you should take up a new career in ballet dancing - it was sooo elegant and it looked effortless :clap: I'll create a new prize for this and deliver it in person on 22nd Oct :chuckle:

Look forward to seeing you all again soon I trust.

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> Great to read your feedback Walter :thumbsup:
> 
> But really sorry to hear that the car didn't manage to hold up for the journey home
> 
> ...


Nice one Jo :thumbsup: I look forward to my prize 

Thanks to you and Colin for another brill day at Millbrook, we were pretty lucky with the weather in the end although it did look like we would not need the bowser at one point!

I think Gill and Sally had a good laugh at the end with Colin giving them a "spin", looking forward to seeing you and Colin at the AGM in October.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Arcam said:


> we were pretty lucky with the weather in the end although it did look like we would not need the bowser at one point!


Whilst all around there were extremely heavy rain storms, the sun shone down on Millbrook & the Steering Pad at 2.30 - hilarious :chuckle:

Look forward to seeing you again in a few weeks.

Jo


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Silverback2 said:


> Another cracking day with CAT. Good to meet John, Paul, Eddie, Jill and catch up with Colin, Jo and Sally. Delighted to have taken the champers home, but will freely admit I had the easier job given I've done this course before!
> 
> Many thanks to the all the guys for helping out with the trouble prone Caterham, double thanks to Colin for taking the extra time to make repairs, and triple thanks to ADAC who got me home after I broke down yet again! At least eventually, I was beginning to think I'd die of hypothermia before recovery agent finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Walter the training shows mate..........you were light years ahead of at least this holigan but Eddie and Paul ran you close for the drift god title.....they may get you next time:thumbsup: 

May i second Walters praise for the team at CADT. What a great day out learned heeps and still had time to be my usual holigan self and have a SAFE and fun day out and a laugh as well as learn a lot........honest i did learn:thumbsup:. 
Cannot recommend Colin highly enough and you should have seen that smile on his face first time round the skid pan.....we was smokin Colin:smokin:

I'll be back next year to lay down some more rubber:nervous: wonder what 900 bhp will do for my holigan rep:chuckle:...........KEVIN where's my parts!!!!!!!!!!!!.........................

Now what will i do on Sunday ah yes the Jap Show....Holigan times are back:thumbsup:


----------

